# Bibby and Kings aren't even close to a deal



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/3609571p-4635608c.html 

Do you still think that Sacramento will be able to re-sign Bibby? 

I do, I just think that it will take longer than the Kings organization thought.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

No worries.... They will get a deal done, it is just the first day.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Haha, they'll be fine. It's just business, that's all. As much as it sucks, and everyone knows the outcome, its just business


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*NP!*

They'll be fine! Just cuz Chauncy signed lol...I believe Bibby will explore other options but he'll stay in Cali


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He won't explore other offers, no one else can afford him!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*erm*

hate to say it but it's true! Then he dont have a choice in the matter does he? LOL


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If I were Bibby, I wouldn't sign a long term deal with the Kings, I'd sign a 3 or 4 year deal. If the Kings started winning rings, I'd stay, but if they didn't, I'd explore other options after the 3 or 4 years were up.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

That would definitely be a huge gamble because he would be taking less guaranteed money. He could break his leg 2 years into the contract and never be the same, but if he signs long-term, he will still get paid. Wheras, if he signs for 4 years and disaster happens then he will lose a lot of money..... Anyways, in a way it makes sense because in 4 years he could be up for another big pay day.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Bibby will sign because I think I heard some sports reporter say Sacramento hates Bobby Jackson.:laugh:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't see Bibby going anywhere. He knows that the Kings offer him a very good chance at a championship and I think he is very happy there, meaning he has very little leverage. I think he is just doing this so that he can try to get the biggest contract he can. No one will sign him because the Kings will just match it... but if I was a team with cap room I would damn sure offer him a HUGE contract...you never know Sacramento may balk and lose him. Plus, if the Kings match it than you just drove up the price and screwed the Kings payroll, stopping a potential dynasty before it happens.


----------

